# white noodles



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

Where can i find the texas legal all white swim noodles for making jug lines?


----------



## gremlingarage (May 3, 2010)

SSI Construction and Industrial Supplies
2211 Sabine
Houston TX 77007

713-862-3900


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

gremlingarage said:


> SSI Construction and Industrial Supplies
> 2211 Sabine
> Houston TX 77007
> 
> 713-862-3900


thanks alot!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

you can order them here precut to what ever length you want
http://fishingnoodle.com/
with shipping runs around 1.50 ea

pm sent


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

When i built mine i bought from Walmart and just put the white duct tape on them they seem alot more durable than just the foam....i suppose now any pool place is where you would need to get the noodles now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The white duct tape is the simple answer. TP&W says they must be mostly white. BBjim's passed inspection from Ryan Hall (GW) last summer with about 3/4 covered in tape.
I use all white one quart PVC bottles so there is no problem. KISS theory.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

They stock 3" but the 4" you now have to order and they add shipping onto the price .


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

*noodle paint*

i made 10 the other day ,i bought floral paint from michaels in baytown it dose not melt the noodle and works well:cheers:


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

*re noodle*

if you read my post on floral paint for noodles please i painted mine yesterday and they look good ,but the problem i found is the paint flakes off when you rub it. it want bond.


----------



## Capt.James (Oct 17, 2010)

*noodles*

I am going to order a box from the fishing noodle folks that fishinnut recommended. They seem to have a good deal, and I don't have to drill a hole in the middle like the ssi ones. I really appreciate all of the info yall have given. Tight Lines!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Can you get noodle foam in 6" diameter..I know Medulla found some once


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

I just use the biggest noodles I can find cut them in pieces 12" long then cover in white duct tape. I use a piece of 3/4" pvc cut to 18" capped on 1 end push thru the noodle now before capping the other end of the pvc i drill a 3/16" hole in his cap put a 3/8" eye bolt in this hole with a washer and nut and a little dab of silicone push a 3" piece of rebar inside the pvc and glue the caps on the pipe. And that's how I do it....


----------



## mudbug59 (May 2, 2009)

Capt.James said:


> thanks alot!!!


 capt james go to fishing noodle.com


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I think that I saw some larger than 4" baker rod at ssi but it is special order so I would call them .


----------

